# Please help, new hydro grow and confused!



## happygrow (Oct 7, 2009)

hey all, I am in use of some help!! I have 2 plants growing hydro in a small container probably about 10 gallons with 2 air stones for the roots.... they are about 2 weeks old (from seed), and growing in a 2 ft (wide) X 1.5 ft (deep) X 5.5 ft (tall) cabinet. The lights are 2 feet away from the plants, and there is not that great of air circulation.. just a big fan blowing in, and a little fan circulating the air inside. Im using a 400 MH with the ballast out of the cabinet. the cabinet stays anywhere from 74 - 80 degrees (i do keep watch on it) but typically stays around 76/77. There is only about 28% humidity. I have the reservoir completely covered with reflective surface. I think thats it as far as set-up. 

Now for the worries.

they're growing nicely. however, i have a dark color creeping up the leaves. its almost a dark dark green/ brown.. and it completely killed the bottom layer of leaves by drying them up - the tips barely curled down, and is working its way up.. It starts at the end of the leaf and moves in towards the stem. I added about 1 table spoon of miracle grow plant nutes (24-8-16) to the reservoir hoping that my girls were just hungry.. but it is continuing and worrying the **** outta me! please help! any advice/ help is GREATLY appreciated! 

TOKE!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

see happy I dont grow hydro...I suspect nute burn unless you have the ph wrong. like I said I dont grow hydro tho I am a dirty..I mean dirt girl.. lmao


----------



## happygrow (Oct 7, 2009)

ahh, thanks 2dog. i dont think its nute burn cause it started before i used em! appreciate the time tho

TOKE!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2009)

*Do they look like this?

Hydro and Soil less Mediums*

Phosphorus gets locked out of Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 6.0-8.5.
Phosphorus is absorbed best in Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 4.0- 5.8. (Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a ph over 6.5 in hydro and soil less mediums.) Best range for hydro and soil less mediums is 5.0 to 6.0. Anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a Phosphorus Deficiency.

I suggest getting some good nutes for hydro, MG wont cut it.
2 weeks old from seed should not need much for nutes 1/8 str.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 7, 2009)

.... mirracle grow ????   Do not water them again with that if you have a hydro set up !

Pic's would help out alot and tke alot of the guessing out of it, do you have any ?


----------



## happygrow (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the input guys!! i dont have any but the gf has a digital camera so i will try and pull something off.. sounds like its probably the lack of phosphorus though. the coloring is real similar to the pic from grow dude, the leaves just arent curling like that... and thanks for the advice on the nutes! i will surely go get some new stuff. tomorrow! any suggestions?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

I use aurora products..organic.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> .... mirracle grow ???? Do not soil them again with that if you have a hydro set up !


 ( The soil )It can stuff your pumps really fast i hear :rofl:


----------



## happygrow (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks, i will check out the aurora products tomorrow! so if i get new nutes as early as tomorrow.... should i immediately change the reservoir and add the new nutes? or should i just wait a bit after fixing the ph problem and see how the girls respond first? thanks fellas

TOKE!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

oh shoot. dude I dont know if they do hydro...hope they do. if not just look up hydro nutes and see what other people who do hydro are using..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

nevermind they do hydro here is info,
hxxps://www.planetnatural.com/site/buddha-bloom.html

change xx to tt


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

hxxps://www.planetnatural.com/site/xdpy/sb/Aurora%20Innovations


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 8, 2009)

When I make a mistake in hydro with nutes or pH or whatever, I usually get the bad nutrients out as soon as possible (NOW!!), flush for two hours with clean ph'ed water, then reintroduce a new solution that is dialed in correctly

Nutes and water are reeal cheap..do it over until you get it right...your plants will be psyched!


That said...Miracle Gro? That is about the last thing I would use for hydro....

That stuff is too strong for plants in soil (so I hear)...

it's waaaaay too strong for hydro AND not even in the ballpark as far as what you should be using!! 

Look up General Hydroponics 3 part flora series..that is the industry standard (imo)...and no more miracle gro..


----------



## happygrow (Oct 8, 2009)

haha thanks cmd.. actually i used the same nutes in some soil grows, worked excellent.. but i actually sold the plants before i flowered them... =(. so i dont know how the end product turned out..

TOKE!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

happy do u care if it is organic or not? that will make ur decision easier.. plus people at the store can reccomend stuff.


----------



## happygrow (Oct 8, 2009)

ummm not really..? is there a large difference in the end product..? or is it more of a matter of opinion..?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

everyone feels differently. I dont want any chemicals in my bud that I dont know about or understand. I try to eat healthy and smoke healthy lol...I like reading the label and recognizing every ingredient plus this brand is very popular here and works really well for me. fox farms is good too..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

my product comes out fat and dense I think it is due to the molasses in my bloom nutes..they love the sweet carbs..


----------



## happygrow (Oct 8, 2009)

haha can i say you had me at fat and dense..?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2009)

*Plants that are 2 weeks old do not need any food at all!*   Especially not MG--IMO, that stuff is not even good in soil.  I suspect nute burn.  You are also going to need to check your pH and the ppms of your water.

Check out GH nutes, Advanced nutes or Fox Farm.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

When it is time to feed your babies nutes, I would recomend GH 3 part, very simple to use and over all will usually give you really good results....  just my thoughts


----------



## happygrow (Oct 9, 2009)

Update:

hello, just thought I'd give an update to those who helped! I got some Aurora Soul grow and Aurora Roots Organics nutes.. I am super excited to feed my ladies some yummy **** and watch them respond!

the lady at the store said to try and keep ph at 6.. I was told earlier that a good range is 5-6. Is there any advantage or benefit to Staying closer to either 5 or 6 or staying close to the center? 

i think i had read somewhere before that it depends more on the type of strain... and i have no clue as it is just bag seed..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2009)

I have never heard of those nutes...are they made for hydro?  The lady at the store is not quite correct.  You want to keep your pH between 5.3 and 5.8--maybe push it to 6.  PH is not strain related.  Plants will only uptake nutes at certain pH levels.

_*Do not feed your plants yet--they do not need any food until they are 3-4 weeks old.*_


----------



## HoldenMcGroin (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been using GH Flora Nova Grow & Bloom for a couple of years & like the single solution for each. Mainly 'cause I'm lazy and if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 9, 2009)

you are having a prob with phosphorous def. Give em some.


----------



## happygrow (Oct 11, 2009)

hey all,

The girls are getting their strength back and looking prettier with every moment! thanks for the help! 

also, i decided for fun to try out two different techniques for growin.. I have "Snipped lady #1 to grow two main cola, while allowing lady #2 to stay growin up! this is to see the difference with the exact same conditions for each.. i will try and put up some pics for everyone..

TOKE!


----------

